# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  planting trees/shrubs near colourbond fencing

## Shannon

G'day all, 
We are about to go down the path of a new back fence - us wanting timber, them wanting colourbond (and probably winning as they have panel already from a workplace demolition) 
We like timber aestetically, but also we are worried about the colourbond radiating heat and therefore making our backyard hot. If we go coolourbond we intend to plant some screening plants to block the colourbond out, but have heard that the radiated heat and reflectiveness of the colourbond burns the plants and they have a hard time coping.  
Does anyone have any experience with this - good or bad. As I said it is only heresay about the burning, but it does sound a little reasonable. 
For the backyard we are not fussed to keep the plants native, but we are happy to go that way if they are the most hardy - we would like the screening plants to grow to about 2 - 3 mtrs. 
Thanks.

----------


## RobP

Hi Shannon
We had our timber fences replaced by Colourbond several years ago.
There were already in place a number of Hibiscus and Bottlebrush trees around the perimeter. We have not had any problems with heat radiation but branches rubbing on the steel in windy weather is a pain in the a**e.
It makes a dreadful squeaking noise and will, if given enough time, wear through the coating.
So, space your plantings away from the fence to allow for growth or be prepared for constant pruning later.
Cheers
Rob

----------


## Shannon

Thanks for that Rob, 
Its good to know that some plants can survive. Have you noticed a difference in temperature though?? I have always wondered how temps go in the yard as it is metal and also there is no longer any cross ventalation happening. 
Thanks

----------


## silentC

Planting trees on the fence line is asking for trouble so I would stick to shrubs. In Sydney, we replaced our timber fences with colorbond and had no noticeable problems with heat radiation.  If you are standing right next to it on a stinking hot day, it will probably reflect heat at you but as for raising the temperature of your backyard, that sounds like bollocks to me. Unless you were in one of those terraces in Paddo, where there's more fence surface area than backyard. Choose a light colour if you are concerned.

----------


## Bleedin Thumb

Some Sydney councils have banned colorbond fencing. I think Parramatta may have and could also be the case with Penrith.
Even if they havent it is a good argument for the neighbours not to use the stuff. 
Why not you ask?
It looks like cr@p and dents at the drop of a hat. Whole suburbs were infested by this urban blight. 
Don't do it, especially for the sake of having one secondhand panel lying around.
Death to uglyness!!!
Viva beauty, Viva renewable timber!

----------


## sammy_h

I believe the ACT Government didn't officially allow them on fence-lines bordering nature reserves etc, but after the infamous Canberra bushfires a few years ago, they relaxed the restriction. 
In quite a few cases, houses with steel fences survived, while those nearby with timber fences burned, as the fence provided a great ignition source. The fire arrives at the back of your property, sets fire to the fence, and then the fire travels alongs the fence-line, and in some cases, where the fence joins the house, the fire is directed right onto the house. 
So, your timber fence becomes a giant wick  :Smilie:  
For many reasons, i'd prefer a timber fence over a steel one. They're more attractive, if nicely built, and appeal to my preference for all things organic. 
However, the security aspects, being harder to climb over if built a little taller, and the longevity, seal the deal for me. Also, the only neighbour i've so far discussed it with also wants a steel fence, so politically it's an easier sell. 
I just wish more people would go for the raked option. I presume stepped is cheaper, because I live in a hilly area, and the majority of the steel fences around here are stepped, and it looks bloody horrible. A lot of people have stuffed logs and stuff in the gaps, and it just looks half-arsed. 
Sam

----------


## JDub

> I just wish more people would go for the raked option. I presume stepped is cheaper, because I live in a hilly area, and the majority of the steel fences around here are stepped, and it looks bloody horrible. A lot of people have stuffed logs and stuff in the gaps, and it just looks half-arsed. 
> Sam

  Yer I agree, I went with the raked option and even though it cost a little more it looks so much more professional and neat. Im happy with my colorbond fence.  As sam mentioned the extra height/privacy/security/longevity were all factors for me too  :Cool:

----------


## peter_sm

> Viva renewable timber!

  Steel is 100% recyclable  :Wink 1:

----------


## antman

Hi Shannon, 
Late post here, but... 
In Narrabri it gets pretty warm and I have not noticed any issues with the colourbond fences we have, with heat or otherwise. I have planted bottlebrushes, grevillias and various other odds and ends along the fences and have had no isseus ( quickly trim those squeeky branches - couldn't agree more with Rob). The rivergum colour of the steel blends in nicely with the shrubs. 
The only issue I have had is the kids next door used to kick a football at the fence which was noisey and produced a few dents. Also, I have noticed quite a few fences around town that have moved from the black soil drying out but I have not had any issues with ours - I suspect the half a bag of rapid set doesn't quite cut it... 
Personally, I'd go colourbond again anytime but it does need to suit the situation. 
CHeers,
Anthony

----------


## RufflyRustic

Hi Shannon, 
We have a colourbond fence on three sides of the house and a squiggly timber paling fence at the front.  I love the colourbond fence, but.....  :Rolleyes:   
It's an off-white colour and reflects the sun way too much for comfort.  In summer I find I have to wear sunnies outside as the glare from the fence is just too painful and the heat - well!!!   
I've taken to planting a few natives near the fence and also a frangipanni tree.  I decided to go with tall shrubs - ~ 2-3 metres tall and have no problem in trimming them back when needed.  Now that the two that have survived :Rolleyes:   have grown higher than the fence, the glare is much reduced and it looks a lot nicer too. 
cheers
Wendy

----------


## masoth

Low corrugated fencing is used a lot round my disitrict and with mine I painted to suit my landscape. Planting depends on the space you have and how much of it you are prepared to give up to trees/shrubs.
To cover 'ugly' features of my back neighbour I've planted staggered pittosporum - evergreen and take pruning to hedge standard if that's your wish (mine is naturally shaped). Many different plants in the species, some with interesting colour to the stems, and varigation of leaf is also a feature if you want. Aust native and withstands heat/dry/frost. :2thumbsup:  
By the way: There is nothing demanding that you pay more than half the cost of the cheapest fencing material, so quotes should be for various construction. 
soth :Wink 1:

----------

